# معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده



## Coptic Princess (29 أغسطس 2007)

Dear All​ 
This photo was taken to pope shenoudh during performing holy Mass prayer, please watch the light getting out of the holy flesh reflecting on his hand and the middle cross lying in the middle of the holy bread appearing as a real living flesh,​ 
may Jesus Christ bless us all​ 
"عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد"​ 
ليتمجد اسمك دايما يا ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح​


----------



## Coptic Princess (29 أغسطس 2007)

*معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

Dear All​ 

This photo was taken to pope shenoudh during performing holy Mass prayer, please watch the light getting out of the holy flesh reflecting on his hand and the middle cross lying in the middle of the holy bread appearing as a real living flesh,​ 

may Jesus Christ bless us all​ 

"عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد"​ 

ليتمجد اسمك دايما يا ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح​


----------



## جرجس موريس (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود&#160*

بارك الرب فيك
اول مشاركاتى بالرد عليك


----------



## Coptic Princess (30 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود *



جرجس موريس قال:


> بارك الرب فيك
> اول مشاركاتى بالرد عليك


 

سلام المسيح

الرب يباركك اخويا المبارك..ديه بركه كبيره انا اخدتها بمرور و مشاركه حضرتك..الرب يبارك حياتك دايما..اهلا بيك في المنتدي​


----------



## marcelino (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود&#160*

ليتمجد اسم ربنا ..​


----------



## vetooo (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود&#160*

حلو الكلام بس هى الصورة فين شكراااااااااا


----------



## Coptic Princess (31 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود *



vetooo قال:


> حلو الكلام بس هى الصورة فين شكراااااااااا


 
el rab yebarkak akhy el 7abeb..yemken el net 3endak slow..ana 7ataha fe mawdoo3 asghar we ahoh el link beta3eha 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28656

el rab yebarek 7ayatak dayman​


----------



## vetooo (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: Re: رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود *



Coptic_Princess قال:


> el rab yebarkak akhy el 7abeb..yemken el net 3endak slow..ana 7ataha fe mawdoo3 asghar we ahoh el link beta3eha
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28656
> 
> el rab yebarek 7ayatak dayman​



شكراااا خالص ليكى صحيح هو اكيد النت عندى ضعيف بس انا كان نفسى اشوف الصورة  مش مشكلة
شكرا ليكى


----------



## Coptic Princess (31 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: رد على: Re: رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود *



vetooo قال:


> شكراااا خالص ليكى صحيح هو اكيد النت عندى ضعيف بس انا كان نفسى اشوف الصورة مش مشكلة
> شكرا ليكى




akhy el 7abeb..el soora raheeba fe3lan we testana el entezar..efta7 el link dah 3alashan feh el soora bas asghar

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t= 28656

el rab yebarkak we yebarek 7aytak dayman​


----------



## vetooo (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود&#160*

شكرا ليكى خالص زى ماتقولى كده النت شد حيله معاى وجاب الصورة بالعافية
هى صحيح صورة جميلة ليتمجد اسم الرب
ربنا يباركك


----------



## totty (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود&#160*

_ليتمجد اسم الرب دائما
أمـــــــــــــين_​


----------



## لوقا ظاظا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود&#160*

انا مش عارف اية المعجزة


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود&#160*

مرسي 
بص علي قلب القربانة 
تقريبا هي دي لمعجزة​


----------



## املا (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود&#160*

يسلمو ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Princess (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود *



لوقا ظاظا قال:


> انا مش عارف اية المعجزة


 
بص علي القربانه كويس..النور فاجج من القربانه و منعكس علي صوابع البابا شنوده و قلب القربانه تحول الي لحم​ 
"عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد"​


----------



## الانبا ونس (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود&#160*

*جميلة موت طبعا 
الرب يباركك
والصورة واضحة يا جماعة وبلاش شك​*


----------



## نوار بهنام اسحق (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

“خذوا كُلوا هذا هو جسدي... وخذوا اشربوا هذا هو دمي”.​
وجاء في الإنجيل المقدس: "وفيما هم يأكلون، أخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ, وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم, اصنعوا هذا لذكري. وكذلك الكأس أيضاً, قائلا: هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يسفك عنكم"(الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 22 : 19 , 20) 

ذوقوا وانظروا مااطيب الرب


----------



## lousa188114 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود&#160*

يارب يسوع مش عارفة اقول اية غير فعلا يتمجد اسم يسوع المسيح في جميع اعمالة 
بركة صلوات القديس العظيم  البابا شنودة الثالث هذا الرجل الثابت كالصخر 
الرب يعطية المعونة وقوة الاحتمال


----------



## red_pansy (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود&#160*

فليتمجد اسم الرب
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

ليتبارك اسم الرب

معجزة اكتر من رائعة 

تم دمج الموضوعين في موضوع واحد لانك كنتي تضعين نسخة من الموضوع في قسم الصور العامة

الرب معك


----------



## Coptic Princess (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنود *



مرمر ميلاد قال:


> *جميلة موت طبعا ​*
> _*الرب يباركك*_
> 
> _*والصورة واضحة يا جماعة وبلاش شك*_​



salam el masee7 ostazty,

el rab yebarkek we yeabrek 7ayatek daymannnn..shokran 3ala el meroor we el modakhla..akhadt baraka be meror 7adretek

el rab yebarek khedmetek dayman​


----------



## nonaa (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

الله الله
اشكرك يا رب يسوع انك دايما بتتمجد وتظهر لينا احنا الخطاة الغير مستحقين
ميرسى كتير يا coptic princess ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## girgis gad (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

دائما الله يتمجد فى قديسيه فنحن نعلم ان معنا قديس عظيم الرب يستمع الى صلواته من اجل شعبه ونحن الخاطيئين ننسحق متضرعين لله ان يحفظه لنا سنين عديدة و ازمنة سالمة مديدة


----------



## تونى 2010 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

:new5:ده ابلغ رد لأ خوتنا الانجليين لمعرفه حقيقه واهميه التناول:new5:


----------



## rose24 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

*سبحان الله له قدرة سبحان الله*


----------



## خادمة أبتدائى (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

منتدى جميل موووووووووووووووووت


----------



## فونتالولو (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

الله يبارك حياتكو ا علي المجهود الرائع ده بجد الله ظهر في الجسد عجبيه هي اعمالك يا رب 
شكرا كتييييييييييييييير  
نرجوا المزيد


----------



## ramy saba (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد"

ليتمجد اسمك دايما يا ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
ميرسي ليكى على المعجزة الجميلة​


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*








ليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## Meriamty (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*



ليتمجد اسم الرب 


​


----------



## maiada (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

الرب يباركك كتير حلوة المجد لملك المجد
يا ريت لو في فيديو تعتينا اللينك


----------



## ga_shetoos (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

معجزاة جميلة جدآ  ربنا يخليك لينا يا بابا شنودة


----------



## فبرونيا ممدوح (9 مايو 2008)

بصراحة الصورة فى منتهى الجمال ومعبره جدا


----------



## vetaa (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

*جميلة بجد
ومعجزة بكل المقاييس

مبارك اسمك يارب
ميرسى يا كوبتك 
الصور اللى بتجبيها كلها جمييلة 
*


----------



## روما98 (9 يناير 2010)

معجزة حلوة اوى

الرب يبارك فى حياة البابا شنودة ويعطية الصحة والعافية ويبعد عنة كل شر
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (9 يناير 2010)

*بسم الصليب
ليتمجد اسمك يارب*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 يناير 2010)

*فعلا معجزة عظبمة

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2010)

بركه صلوات البابا فلتكن مع جميعنا 
شكرا على الصوره
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (28 يناير 2010)

*رد: معجزه رهيبه في اثناء القداس للبابا شنوده*

*شكرا ليكم جدا 


الرب يحفظ لينا قداسه البابا​*


----------



## مينا10 (18 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

